# Bedford, VA



## ersitz0 (May 22, 2006)

Curious how many folks live in Bedford. I'm interested in starting a riding group/club here for road rides and possibly mtn bike rides too.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm in Forest, I've met a few folks from Bedford. Check out our 'club' site www.811velo.com. You may want to join the list server and post an invitation for Bedford riders.


----------

